# daytime running light problem



## stephenho56 (Mar 23, 2004)

My 93 Maxima's Daytime Running Light (DRL) started having problem a few months ago. When I am driving during the day, the DRL keeps turning on and off automatically. There is no way to control it. Does anyone know how to fix it or disable the DRL?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If the maxima is anything like the Sentras, there should be a fusible link box under the hood. Find the one with DRL on it and try to take it out and see if that helps.


----------



## Spankeesr20det (Nov 8, 2003)

*drl problem*

try switching your relay with another one 
if that doesnt help try playing with either your neutrasl switch or your handbrake switch.
if it doesnt improve try cleaning your ground connection if it still doing it find a drl module from afriend or a scrap yard if it still doesnt work well ,sell the car .....


----------



## B.Somers (Feb 10, 2004)

the drl module is located under the steering column under the large panel. They usually fail when a cracked solder joint occurs, causing the drl's to come on and off. The module is attached with two screws and has two plugs. If you open the module and scan the board you'll see at least one solder joint has a circular crack around it. They crack at the connection for the relay (large winding of copper).Use electronic solder and a small soldering iron.


----------



## rcy (Mar 5, 2004)

stephenho56 said:


> My 93 Maxima's Daytime Running Light (DRL) started having problem a few months ago. When I am driving during the day, the DRL keeps turning on and off automatically. There is no way to control it. Does anyone know how to fix it or disable the DRL?


Had a similar problem with my '92. I replaced the DRL module and the problem continued. Believe it or not, it was the headlight switch causing the problem. A new switch (it's actually the entire turn signal stalk) is about $70 CDN at the stealership. Oddly enough, the stealership had one in stock, as it's a known weakness with the switch.


----------



## taurus8 (Oct 7, 2003)

rcy said:


> Had a similar problem with my '92. I replaced the DRL module and the problem continued. Believe it or not, it was the headlight switch causing the problem. A new switch (it's actually the entire turn signal stalk) is about $70 CDN at the stealership. Oddly enough, the stealership had one in stock, as it's a known weakness with the switch.


Hmmm...wonder if that's my problem, too. What my car will do is run with the DRL's, and then all of a sudden have only 1 high beam going on at maximum power, and then go back to normal. Probably my switch, too. 

I can picture it...I'll be behind a group of Hell's Angels, and then it'll happen...


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

any idea how do dissconnect the D.T.R so they don't come on at all? Just want my fog light's to come on it's a 94 sentra.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

same problem with my sentra, except ive pinpointed it to the drl module right on the firewall.. if it doesnt work, i just lightly tap it and it decides that it watns to work? eh well, im just going to have to crack it open and re-do theconncetions if they're cracked.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I know that this is the wrong section but I am having trouble with my 1995 Nissan Pickup headlights. When I drive there is only one headlight working (left) in DRL mode . When I turn on the park lights still only one headlight. When I turn to low beam it still won't work but if I tap the right headlight slightly it will come on, however as I drive it flickers on and off (really dangerous for night driving). The only time the headlights work is if I use high beams. I went to my dealer and they said that it was most likely the DRL module ($115 cdn). I have phoned about 5 scrap yards looking for the part but no one seems to have it. Can anyone guide me to fix the problem. I have cleaned and checked all the contacts as well as replacing the headlight.
Can someone help me?
Marcus


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Are you sure it's not just a bad bulb or connection to the bulb? My headlight was doing sorta the same thing and when i wiggled the connector it would work, so i replaced it and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

Should I replace the headlight connection?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

It's cheap just to go to the wrecker's and grab one, if it work's great it wasn't too expensive if it does'nt then go to the nest possible cause. Just turn the light's on and wiggle the connection's first though, that'll at least give you an idea if they malfunction then you know that's what it is!


----------



## granny (Aug 31, 2004)

*DRL module or Something else also*

I have only the driver's-side running lights working. The low-beams work when they feel like it--sometimes one or the other, sometimes both, sometimes none. The stealership tells me it's the drl module and they want $175 + tax. Told them I'd get out the duct tape and fix it myself. Having read all the posts, I suspect it's the little box on the driver side firewall. Do I have to cut/break the plastic box to get at the module (assuming it's in there)? Suggestions, please


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

granny said:


> *DRL module or Something else also*
> 
> I have only the driver's-side running lights working. The low-beams work when they feel like it--sometimes one or the other, sometimes both, sometimes none. The stealership tells me it's the drl module and they want $175 + tax. Told them I'd get out the duct tape and fix it myself. Having read all the posts, I suspect it's the little box on the driver side firewall. Do I have to cut/break the plastic box to get at the module (assuming it's in there)? Suggestions, please


I realize this is a very old post but I think maybe still of interest to some Nissan owners.
It depends on which model of Nissan you have because the DRL module can be found in at least 3 places from what I've read. On my 2006 T-30 X-Trail (Canada) it's in the cabin, to the left of the driver's footwell, behind a small panel. In many Nissans the DRL module seems to be under the dash, more or less above your right leg. There are also Nissan models where the DRL module is in the engine compartment, I believe just behind the right headlamp housing. At least in the X-Trail the DRL module only affects the daytime running lights (which are the high beams operating on reduced voltage) as far as I am aware, so not the low beams. Maybe on other Nissans it's different. These DRL modules (on different Nissan models) seem to be notorious for failure or partial failure because of damaged solder connections. That was the case with my X-Trail. At least my module box was not too hard to take apart because it has two internal clips on each side and you (carefully) pry the sides apart to pull out the module circuit board. You should be able to easily spot bad solder connections and repair them with a soldering iron. I chose to desolder the bad ones and rebuild a proper, good solder connection.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess the search feature here does not work very well for you to have only found this old thread. I posted one in the X trail section that lists the different Nissan and Infiniti models in Canada that share the same module. And you are right that its not usually in the same place on different models, and other models use a bit different bracket so you may have to swap your existing one onto the newer one you get.


----------

